
Patio11 Will Talk to Matt Levine tomorrow on Bloomberg - lifeisstillgood
So, I don&#x27;t normally do this but two of my favourite industry commentators (fin and tech) are doing a live stream thingy tomorrow - it&#x27;s timing is bad for me in the UK but I hope to catch it<p>An event<p>Tomorrow I will be doing a conversation with Patrick McKenzie of Stripe Inc. about tech and finance topics. It will be livestreamed on Bloomberg Opinion’s Periscope, and on the Bloomberg Terminal at LIVE, starting at 3pm Eastern time tomorrow, August 7. (A recorded and edited version will eventually follow.)
======
pen2l
For those that might have been confused like me, it's not _that_ Mark Levin,
the far-right radio guy. His name doesn't have the e at the end.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Levine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Levine)

Now that I think of it, Bloomberg Levine easily passes wiki notability
guidelines and should be included there, in that disambiguation list at the
very least.

~~~
JSeymourATL
> it's not that Mark Levin...

Too bad. THAT would still be a great discussion. No doubt Levin could learn a
thing or two from McKenzie.

------
trumbitta2
its

